# Thanksgiving visitor



## bpotze (Nov 26, 2010)

2:20 am my beeper went off...looked at the camera and Delight was down and pushing...throw sweats on over my pj's and head out to the barn....by the time I get my towels...the head is out....a little slow getting the back end out...but with a little pulling "he" was out....it was late and I looked quickly...made sure "he" found the milk bar and mom passed the placenta...then went back inside to try to get some sleep for two hours and then back up again to start Thanksgiving preparations...back out to the barn to check on my little Pilgrim....only to find out that "he" was a she....a very pleasant surprise


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 26, 2010)

Absolutely adorable,what a great start to the day



.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2010)

What a perfect Thanksgiving surprise and a little "Pilgrimess to be VERY Thankful for. She is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 13, 2010)

What a beautiful baby!!! Love the coloring!


----------



## CCC (Dec 15, 2010)

awww so very cute! What a beautiful surprise!! congrats!


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 8, 2011)

What a precious, innocent little baby. Congratulations.



I want one.


----------

